# Would you get a massage from a male masseuse?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Why or why not?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

No because they don't exist.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

On a side note, I actually did go see a very buff male physical therapist (injured hip muscle). That man really knew how to work my body  (no ****)


Seriously.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

"I wouldn't let anyone massage me!"
one exception to that, but he doesn't happen to be a "professional".


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

No **** but i'd probably prefer to get a massage from a guy. I would be too self-conscious to get one from a female masseuse.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If he was sort of cute, otherwise no. Men probably do give better massages though, since they have bigger hands and are stronger.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

No, Girls on the other hand. :yes


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I wouldn't want anyone i don't know giving me a massage. It'd be awkward no matter what gender they were


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The thought of a guy rubbing my body just doesn't appeal to me.

I'd feel uncomfortable having anyone do it, but a woman would be the less bad option.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

No. I would just feel more comfortable if a woman did it.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ape in space said:


> No because they don't exist.


Massuer then.

Definitely!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

No, I'm afraid I might get a boner.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

No because I would say it's too expensive.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Probably wouldn't.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm more into giving massages, some said i'm good at it.

I've never received a massage from a pro, but only from my aunt, who used to do it as a second unofficial job. I'm not too excited about massages and it costs a lot too to get one, like 1/8 of an income.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No and not from girls either unless I know them.


----------



## jamgirl90 (Jun 4, 2012)

I love massages so I wouldn't mind getting it from a male or female masseuse. But I would prefer to get it from a man especially if hes buff, good looking, and works well with his hands.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I've received two massages from male massage therapists, one of which was a stud muffin. Men have stronger hands.

I got my creepiest massage from a female therapist because she kept inching below my panties - if I'm wearing underwear I don't want my butt to be touched.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wouldn't let anyone massage me. That would make me really uncomfortable.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Why not? I would prefer a female, but I wouldn't care if a guy gave me one. It's all professional.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't like massages...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, bonus if he's cute, but only at rare times when I'm confident in my own skin. I'd prefer a female though, less stress.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I'd prefer a male masseuse, or a woman I'm not attracted to. I'm there to get my muscles relaxed, not to get my rocks off.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

vicente said:


> I'd prefer a male masseuse, or a woman I'm not attracted to. I'm there to get my muscles relaxed, not to get my rocks off.


Why not do both? :boogie


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Absolutely not. Only from a woman.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah, why not? In general I like my massages to be more on the firm side of things.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

pita said:


> Yeah, why not?


 You talkin' to me? :con

I just don't want some dude rubbing his hands all over me. *shudders* :|


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Sure if I ever got around to finding a place and had money to burn.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Cletis said:


> You talkin' to me? :con
> 
> I just don't want some dude rubbing his hands all over me. *shudders* :|


Nope, not talking to you.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

pita said:


> Nope, not talking to you.


Oh. Sorry.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm all for massages no matter who is giving them as long as the person has decent hygiene and isn't a serial killer.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sure I would, especially if he's good looking!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I wouldn't let anyone touch me! But if it was necessary to get a massage I would prefer get it from a male masseuse than from a female.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Sure wht not.


However I would NEVER get a massage from a women. I don't want some chick rubbing me *shudder*


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't think of anything gayer. I'll pass.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


>


First thing I thought of. :lol



Nogy said:


> I wouldn't want anyone i don't know giving me a massage. It'd be awkward no matter what gender they were


This.


----------

